# Too many fish?



## marvelous (Jul 29, 2006)

I have a 75 gallon heavily planted aquarium. I use computerized CO2 injection and have an Eheim 2026 cannister filter. I change 40% of the water 1x/week. I use NPK fertilizers as well as Fourish micros and Excel once every three days. My fish load includes: 4 Corydoras, 15 Harlequin Rasboras, 9 Otocinclus, 2 rubber lip Plecostomus and 9 Amano Shrimp. I feed them 1x/day as much as they will eat in about 30 seconds. All of my bottom feeders seem to clean up everything the Rasboras don't get. Based on this information, does this seem like too many fish for this layout????


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Not at all... You could even add a larger fish or two like an Angel maybe or some Rainbows for example.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

trenac said:


> Not at all... You could even add a larger fish or two like an Angel maybe or some Rainbows for example.


I'll agree. I really don't even count Otos as part of my tank. Sure they produce waste but it's so little it barely makes a dent in my experience. With a well planted tank (which it seems like yours is), more fish shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Ditto to both of the above responses. All of the fish you have have very small body masses, and will only add a tiny bit to your bio-load.

Like Trena said, you could easily add something like a pair of Angels with no problem at all.

Very good job on the maintenance and doing the research.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

As the others have pointed out your fish load is fine. Sure you could add some more fish, but like everything else there is a balance that you want to maintain between light, biofilter (plantload/biofilter capacity). As you increase light you ideally want less fish and more plant mass. I think I recall you have 3.5wpg on a 75g that is certainly high-light. Everything is relative, if you reach a point with your fish load and you start to see algae showing up you probably have to increase your plant mass and/or add a large filter and/or reduce light if possible. 

On a personal note, an Angel could fit in a 75g, but it will dramatically reduce the size of your tank in it''s appearance.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Computerized CO2?


----------



## marvelous (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for the quick replies. I have been contemplating some angel fish, but wanted to make sure I wasn't already overstocked. Zapins - my "computerized" CO2 injection is an American Marine pH controller with reactor and bubble counter. I purchased it through Drs Foster and Smith. It is a complete set up. I have it attached to a 5 pound CO2 tank. Perhaps "computerized" wasn't the right term to use - "automatic"?

Thanks again to all


----------



## marvelous (Jul 29, 2006)

By the way "house" that was a good point about the angel making my tank appear smaller. Scale is important - thank you!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ahh ok. I had this picture of your tank being hooked up to a computer or something. Got me all excited... bah.

Yea I also got a pH controller  neat little things.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

My big tank is about the same size as yours and I probably have 50-60 fish in there.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

You're fine! A little understocked I might add.

I know I'm 3X overstocked! 75G- 
100 tiny and some not so tiny fish + 20 odd green shrimps.

R

Stan


----------



## kotoeloncat (Mar 17, 2006)

gallon per fish wise, definetely not over stocked actually understocked, but then again it depends on how dense your planting is.


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Id add a few more cory cats so that you have a true school(sp) of them and call yourself done. Sounds like a nice tank.


----------



## morefishies (Aug 29, 2006)

I agree with Angie. Your cories will be much more entertaining in a larger group... say 10 or so? 

Feel free to get more shrimp as well... you can have about 20 of them and it will make almost no difference on your bio-load. 

I think your scale/fish selection is really nice so I'd recommend just upping the numbers on what you already have... a bigger group of rasboras would look amazing!


----------

